# Battlefleet Gothic: Defiant Class Voss-pattern Light Cruiser



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Took me about a week to paint up but she's a pretty little thing.

Ladies and gentlemen, I'd like to introduce the Sirkonov, it is a light cruiser that will make an appearance in both my Imperial BFG fleet when I paint it all up as part of a Voss cruiser squadron, and it is also the trade ship that belongs to my Rogue Trader group.

She's Vostroyan owned - our captain is somewhat of a crazy drunkard while in his chair so we do all kinds of crazy shenanigans with it.

So, now that he Sirkonov is done, I need to make a sister ship. What would you recommend? An Endurance or an Endeavor? I'm thinking Endeavor because it has a mighty powerful broadside, but the Endurance can do pinpoint attacks from a fair range.

But I'm going to let you decide.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work man! It is also nice to see someone posting up BFG stuff. I hope up treat us with some more photos of your fleet!


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Nice work man! It is also nice to see someone posting up BFG stuff. I hope up treat us with some more photos of your fleet!


You'll be seeing lots more. I'm presently working on:

Ork Terror Ship,
Imperial Firestorm Frigate
Imperial Sword Frigate
Necron Shroud

And hopefully by the end of the month I have time to paint up a nice Mars Class Battlecruiser for my father in time for Father's day to go with his other present.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice ship.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ooo you make me want to paint up my Eldar BFG. I just picked up a second Void Stalker, and 3 more Shadow Cruisers and a couple blisters of smaller ships.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for spreading the love with that link. Saved in the appropriate bookmark folder. I look forward to seeing more pics of your fleet. Your firstborn ship is a nice example. Good work


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish BFG would catch on more. It is a fun game.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's just so easy to play. 

A game takes like 1/3 of the time of a 40k game. There's no LoS arguments, no wound allocation arguments and the armies are small and easy to move. It's just plain fun to play.


----------



## andrewtheh (Mar 26, 2008)

Where did you find the Voss pattern at? GW has the falchion escort, but can not find the light cruiser anywhere.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

I really wanna start playing BFG but nobody else from my local GW does :'(
It looks awesome anyway!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I wish GW would do a reboot of BFG, it would be awsome and im sure people would love it.


----------



## andrewtheh (Mar 26, 2008)

I need to look at getting a couple of the dauntless light cruisers. I dont know if they are built like the cruisers, or if they are molded in one piece like the escorts.


----------

